# Applying Terramycin



## BabyCutlet (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello! I have an 11 week old baby goat with a corneal ulcer to her right eye. The vet sold me a tube of Terramycin ointment. Do I just rub it into her eye? I'm a little confused on application, and new to animal ointments.


----------



## BabyCutlet (Jan 23, 2013)

I should have asked for more specifics at the vet's office.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, put about 1/16-1/4 inch on your finger, put in lower lid, open & shut lids.
Anytime I do anything with eyes I put human eye drops in first.
And guard that ointment with your life, it's rare to find it even OTC anymore.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes do like Nancy said, never use the tube itself to dispense medication into a critters eye, too much risk of poking them with it. ALso, opportunistic fungal infections love eye injuries, you can use regular yeast infection Monistat cream and dose the eye 1-2 times a day with that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great advice


----------

